# Totally Heartbroke



## CleoBob (Jul 11, 2011)

My beloved cat of 16yrs was sadly put to sleep on Saturday. He had cat aids, blood poisining and had lost most of his body weight. He was a very fine large black cat who myself, husband and daughter adored. We brought him home and burried him in the garden. I am not coping very well with the loss and seeing my 21 year old daughter cry solidly all weekend has been heartbraking. She keeps thinking about him being cold & wet underground and cant take it all in thats he's not there and I keep saying hes in a better place now. I miss him terribly and cant seem to accept hes gone. He was a much loved and adored family member and find it frustrating when people dont understand. Can anybody offer any words of comfort to ease my pain - thankyou so much x


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss, its absolutly heartbreaking for you all, its a terrible thing to go through. We lost our dog 4 weeks ago so i can relate to the awful pain you are going through, it rips your heart out, there isnt much i can say that will help, but my thoughts are with you, and send you lots of hugs. x


----------



## CleoBob (Jul 11, 2011)

lornasiddon said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss, its absolutly heartbreaking for you all, its a terrible thing to go through. We lost our dog 4 weeks ago so i can relate to the awful pain you are going through, it rips your heart out, there isnt much i can say that will help, but my thoughts are with you, and send you lots of hugs. x


Thankyou Lorna for replying, does the pain gert any easier? Its with me constantly. He was a very special cat, he was more like a dog, he responded when called and came to bed at night and slept on our bed. He has left a massive void in our lives. Cant think of anything else feel like im sinking in to a state of depression. I have to get a grip of this I know but its so hard, such a sad, sad loss. Thanks sorry for rant im just so heartbroke. x


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

I felt just as you do now, we didnt get out of bed for 2 days when Roo was put to sleep, we cried for 3 days without stopping. The house was totally dead without her and still i feel gutted and so very sad most days, but it does begin to ease and the pain isnt so raw and intense, i didnt beleive people when they said it will get better, as i said i am on the 4th week without our dog and i am functioning better, but still miss her so much. We felt so guilty about making the choice to put her to sleep and i do still feel bad but now know it was the right decision for her . 
Your grief is at its worst as it is so early stages, but take each day as it comes you do need to mourn and as painful as it is it has be done, i am not an expert only someone who is going through it. I agree i hate people who just dont get it that the emmotion and feelings are so intense when we lose our prts but it is, it makes me angry too.
I am thinking of you and there is alot of wonderful people on this forum who will gladly help you as they did me.
Thinking of you, get in touch anytime. Lorna x


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear such sad news. All I can offer is this poem, it always helps me xx


Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush,
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I do not die.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss nothing I say can make you feel any better,my cat was put to sleep at 21 and all people could say was she was a great age but that did'nt help much, it's time that helps take care xx


----------



## CleoBob (Jul 11, 2011)

THankyou again everybody, your words of comfort are a great deal of help to me at this sad time. It does feel like my heart is breaking in two and I know that in time this will stop. I think it makes us all a better person to feel such love for our pets and care for them so well in life. I loved every day of it. Cant stand any form of cruelty to defenseless animals it makes me so angry like I am sure you all feel the same. Only time will help and in time I may get another but for now I cant even think about that yet. Thankyou again for your kind words of comfort it means so so much to me, it really helps to know you understand how I feel because you have felt and are still feeling it to. I send hugs to you all you words mean so much x


----------



## sheen4r (Jul 5, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I know exactly how you feel. I lost my cat suddenly 2 weeks ago - he was only 6 and I can't come to terms with it. I'm so heart broken and the pain just won't go away. He was also like my little dog, came to me when I called him, slept with me and always followed me around.

I do hope with time it eases and I do hope that for you too. 
He was cremated today at Silvermere Haven. I just can't get over it.


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

That is so sad , its heartbreaking. Thinking of you. x


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, so sorry for your loss. 
all i can say really is that it will take time, loads of time. it's like losing a member of the family. we had our cat for a long, long time and when she passed, we were heart broken. we were unlike you and didn't see her suffer at all. my heart goes out to you and your family. 



blessed are the dead that the rain rains on


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Know how your feeling. As my cat Ginger was put to sleep on Friday evening. He was 13 1/2. And it was just me & him. Was crying when I took him home & cried when I buried him in the garden. And the house feels empty. Keep thinking he will be waiting for me to arrive home from work. But wont be now.  Thinking of you all with your loss


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you gave him a lovely life and 16 is not a bad age for a cat to reach. I know you probably still feel very raw but time is a great healer, as they say, and as long as he exists in your memory he will always live on in your heart.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
When we have lost our pets in the pastI find it is the same as loosing a member of the family or close friend. Because they are family.
My friends were very kind and i even had sympathy cards from them and the vet.
It is so painful that you think that you will never be happy again.
People that don't have animals just don't understand and i tend to keep clear of them.
I would try and keep yourself busy. I cleared the house out and anything i didn't want went to the local animal aid. I struggled doing it, kept crying on and off but over the few days i began to remember the happy times we all had.


You say that he has been buried in your garden. What you could do is buy a nice rose bush/tree for his grave or a ornament.
We bought a garden ornament in the shape of a sleeping cat.

I have had cats or my life and have never been without them. We lost our 16 year old puss, Boris last September.
After a couple of weeks I knew the only thing to make me feel like me again was to adopt another.
Chloe has certainly kept me busy and she will never replace Boris. They are all different and they all leave a paw print on your heart.

So maybe when the time is right for you another one will share your life and bring some happiness back too. You will know when that time comes.

For now Take good care of yourselves xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry, time is a great healer and although you feel terrible now, the happy memories will make things easier once you are strong enough to think about them without getting upset.

Your cat had a great life with you and it is something to be celebrated 

Btw I am also from east lancs  where abouts are you? I am in nelson  x


----------



## CleoBob (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you again for replying it means so much to me. You all have a big heart. We are all going through the same thing so please be aware that helps me a lot to know Im not on my own with these awful feelings. Lets be strong and remember them with great fondness and that they enriched our lives so much xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss
I have lost a dog and two sister cats and the pain will go away with time. Dont bottle it up inside and talk about all the funny and silly things you did with your cat. He is not in any pain and you can thank yourselves that you have done the right thing for your pet.
R.I.P little Puss


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

It is so sad when we lose a beloved pet - believe me I have been there many times but I am a Spiritualist and KNOW that life continues and that gives me tremendous comfort when they do pass. Your little cat is around you right now - not in body but in Spirit. I see and hear one of our past dogs regularly and when we load the others into the car for their long Sunday walk, she on occasions jumps the childgate in the hall to try to follow.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss-
I joined Pet Forums when we lost our 14 collie cross Lulu at the end of January and I came on here in bits desperate to share the mixture of feeling I had-loss,pain ,anger, guilt,helplessness etc

The support I was given on here and another Forum site,helped me SO much and I hope we can all do the same for you.

Like you I couldnt stop crying,kept expecting her to come trotting up to me,little things would trigger such a strong and painful feeling of loss.
One day I was trying so hard to cope and decided to make something for tea to give myself something to do
I peeled some carrots and automatically shouted Lulu as carrots were something she loved and she would sit and watch me till I gave her one!!

I couldnt think of happy times-I just wanted one last cuddle with her -even typing this now is making me cry
.
Just take 1 day at a time-cry when you have to-talk about him to people who understand-there are loads of people on here who will listen and share how you feel

Lulu is buried in our back garden where she has some solar lights-(as I couldnt bear the thought of her being in the dark)a little cross and a little dog ornament.
I talk to her every day as I did when she was here with me.

Our other dog-(they came here together 14 yrs ago) has dementia- the only good thing about that is that he doesnt realise Lulu has gone -as he relied on her so much-SHE was definitely the boss
You are in my thoughts-please P.M me any time if it will help you
Love Maureen 

We also have 3 cats ,2 of whom are also 14, and I dread losing them too.


----------

